# PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"​*
http://www.pcgames.de/Final-Fantasy-15-Spiel-118/News/PETA-kritisiert-Angelspiel-1216326/

Nun ja, ein virtuelles Angelspiel soll also nun laut den spendensammelnden Tierrechtlern von PETA auch am besten schnellstens verboten werden, zumindest aber soll raus, was mit Angeln zu tun habe...

Besser gesagt:
Der Teil mit Angeln im Rollenspiel Final Fantasy 15

Die allseits bekannte Tanja Breining von PETA fordert nun, dass Firmen die Videospiele vermarkten würden, darauf verzichten sollen, künftig Videospiele in Deutschland zu vermarkten, die das Jagen und Töten von Tieren banalisieren. 

Statt dessen wird vorgeschlagen, Spiele zu entwickeln, "die Tiere zelebrieren, nicht aber ihren Tod - wenn auch nur digital - zur Freizeitbeschäftigung machen"......

Auch bei einem Landwirtschaftssimulator sieht PETA Handlungsbedarf - PETA würde es begrüßen, würden die Entwickler von Giants Software auch Schlachthöfe für Schweine in das Spiel integrieren. oder anstatt eine rosarote Welt der Viehzucht vorzugaukeln, sollte Giants besser ganz auf die Darstellung des Bereiches Viehzucht verzichten.

-----------------------------------------------------------------​Dabei ist die ganze Geschichte sogar für bürokrateutonische Tierschützer eigentlich vorbildlich  - denn es gäbe für in Final Fantasy 15 geangelten Fische für  die Spieler in der Regel Filets für Kochzutaten - die Rezepte würde Charakter Ignis herstellen. 
;-)))

Eigentlich kann man drauf warten, bis der DAFV sowas als "Angelersatz" dann wirklich vorschlägt ;-))

Nun hat ja ein virtuelles Angelspiel so viel mit realem Angeln zu tun, wie vegane Ernährung bei PETAnern mit Vernunftsteigerung - nix eben...

Aber nicht verzichten möchte ich darauf, hier zum Spiel zu verlinken:
http://www.pcgames.de/Final-Fantasy-15-Spiel-118/

Nur um PETA zu ärgern könnt ihr das zu Weihnachten an eure Kinder, Enkel, Nichten, Neffen, Nachbarskinder oder Vereinsjugendliche und sonstige Kids weiter geben.

Um denen klar zu machen, dass es toll ist, wenn man PETA ein bisschen ärgern kann.....

Und wers eher mit Landwirtschaft hat als mit Angeln - hier zum Landwirtschaftssimulator:
http://www.pcgames.de/Landwirtschafts-Simulator-17-Spiel-56607/

ThomasFinkbeiner


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Ein tolles Videospiel dessen Thematik um das Angeln doch sehr interessant umgesetzt worden ist. Ganz zu meiner Freude, denn ich konnte so einige Stunden alleine dem Angeln dort widmen...

... Ach ja, hier geht es um die PETA Pfeifen? Die haben eh schon zu viel Aufmerksamkeit und was die faseln, interessiert keine Sau.

Aber wieder ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie bescheuert die Leute von PETA sind.


----------



## Blauzahn (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Eine Steilvorlage für jeden Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter.
Mal sehen, wer als erster freistehend vor dem Tor danebenschießt.


----------



## tpx007 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Und was ist mit dem "Moorhuhnspiel"?
So ein Quatsch habe ich lange nicht mehr gehört, einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

... lasst uns eine Runde PETA-Gedächtnis-Angeln spielen ...


----------



## Purist (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Warum zum Teufel FF15? Es gibt doch richtige Angelspiele, mit ordentlich Wettkampf und C&R


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Gibts eigentlich auch ein Spiel "Veganer kloppen" oder sowas in der Richtung?
;-)))


----------



## Eisbär14 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Schenkt den Naturzerschützern doch niedlich Spiele wo man Häschen und Kücken aufpäppelt und stellt ihnen dann den Strom ab,
Leute ich habs immer gewusst,die haben eindeutig zu wenig von allem....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Sind keine Naturschützer, sondern Tierrechtler..
Unterschied.

Auch wenn ich die meisten Schützer auch nicht mag, wär es unfair, die mit Tierrechtlern in einen Sack zu stecken..

Nur in einen, der daneben steht...


----------



## Seifert (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Da kannste machen,was du willst: es faengt -wie immer!! - im Kopf an.
Wieder einmal zeigt sich,dass intelligente Menschen nicht auch immer klug sind....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel FF15? Es gibt doch richtige Angelspiele, mit ordentlich Wettkampf und C&R


Weil Final Fantasy in aller Munde ist und ein großes kommerzielles Interesse sowie eine große Zielgruppe hat. Als perfekt um sich von diesem nicht veganen Kuchen ein Stück abzuschneiden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch ein Spiel "Veganer kloppen" oder sowas in der Richtung?
> ;-)))


Ich könnte mich dran setzen....


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Nee - "Veganer kloppen" muss nicht sein. Da lege ich ausnahmsweise Widerspruch ein. Viel weniger hätte ich einzuwenden, wenn man das auf "radikale Tierrechtler" beziehen würde. Wäre auf jedenfall politisch korrekter :q:q.q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Und wer soll sich dann die Hände schmutzig machen und diese entsorgen. |kopfkrat
 Vor allem aber bitte keine Plastiksäcke, denn die sind mindestens genau so schädlich wie der Inhalt!|znaika:


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

https://www.amazon.de/Hasbro-40509800-MB-Autsch/dp/B000I1RR34

Sowas als Vorlage...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind keine Naturschützer, sondern Tierrechtler..



Selbst das ist stark anzuzweifeln |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Ich dachte eher was so Richtung Zombies:

Man bewirft Veganer mit Gemüse, bei jedem Treffer fällt irgendwas ab....

Trifft man sie mit Buletten oder Steak oder Hühnchen, gesunden sie wieder etwas ;-))

Braucht man nur noch ein Punktesystem ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Ne Nummer heftiger, so als Shooter, dürfte das gern sein.
_"Breining Killers"_ oder _"Mortal Kombat Petaner-Hunt" _wären sicherlich interessant.

Und wenn der Duke richtig sauer wird, weil er keine Babes mehr findet, sondern nur grauselige Huschen in Ökolatschen
und dann (leicht abgewandelt) flucht, _"I’m gonna rip your eye out and piss on your brain, you peta dirtbag"_, 
könnte das glatt Kult werden.


----------



## Rauhbautz (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar
> 
> *PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"​*
> 
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

ich hab's an meine beiden Grossneffen verlinkt aber noch kein Feedback erhalten. Macht nix, die freuen sich ...

PETRA go home !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*



Rauhbautz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab's an meine beiden Grossneffen verlinkt aber noch kein Feedback erhalten. Macht nix, die freuen sich ...
> 
> PETRA go home !!!


#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Nun auch BILD, die den PETAnern beispringen:
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-News-PC-Final-Fantasy-15-PETA-Kritik-Angeln-17024845.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aber wieder ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie bescheuert die Leute von PETA sind.


Das sind ganz klar fascxxxxx gehixxxxxx Schlägexxxxxxx schlimmster Art und Truppenführung, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Verbot von allem was nicht in ihrer Ideologie vorhanden ist und Gleichschaltung aller Menschen unter ihrer Führung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Ich hab das mal unsern Regeln entsprechend etwas entschärft. 
Bitte an Ton/Regeln/Nettiquette auch bei Blutdruck halten.
(auch wenn ichs gut verstehen kann)
Danke..


----------



## wusel345 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Wer die BILD liest hat eh nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun. Meine letzte habe ich 1966 gelesen. Dann kam Wallraff und vorbei wars mit dem Revolverblatt für mich. Die springen doch fast auf jeden Zug auf, hauptsache der Umsatz steigt.


----------



## Darket (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*

Ich fand ja schon die ganze Killerspieledebatte lächerlich, aber das ist echt die Krönung. Hat deren PR-Abteilung zu Weihnachten nicht genug damit zu tun, Tofu-Truthähne zu bewerben oder den Grünkohl vom Schmalz zu befreien?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Angelspiel - "Ein Armutszeugnis"*



Darket schrieb:


> oder den Grünkohl vom Schmalz zu befreien?


Wer das dann essen will, muss wirklich schmerzbefreiter Hardcoreveganer sein...

Ohne Schmalz und Rauchfleisch und Wurscht ist Grünkohl doch echt wie grasen, oder?

Dass fleischlose Kost nicht intelligenter macht, halte ich persönlich spätestens seit PETA und solcheR Aktionen wie hier für gesichert....


----------

